# Bilderklau, Copyright und die Kosten



## Leola13 (15. Juni 2011)

Hai,

ich habe über die Google Bildersuche einen Rahmen gesucht und für eine Collage angepasst und verwendet. 
Eigentlich nur für einen privaten Ausdruck, aber letztendlich ist das Bild auch auf meiner Homepage gelandet.

Das Bild war von einem Bilderrahmenanbieter, wird von mir nicht kommerziell genutzt und ist angepasst/verfremdet worden.

Wie sieht es mit dem Copyright aus ?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich eine (nicht anwaltliche) Rechnung über mehrere Hundert Euro bekommen habe, die ich nicht bezahlen will.

Im Netz habe ich hauptsächlich nur Links zu Verstössen von kommerziellen Anbietern (Fotografen, ..) oder im Zusammenhang mit Ebay gefunden.

Meine voraussichtliche Vorgehensweise :

- Bilder von der HP nehmen
- freundlich zurückschreiben (Bilderklau zugeben?)
- abwarten
- ggf. Anwalt

Hat jemand Erfahrungen oder entsprechende Tipps/Links ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## smileyml (15. Juni 2011)

Auf jeden Fall Bild entfernen. Und dann hilft vielleicht das und ggf. eine Rechtsberatung.


----------



## kalterjava (16. Juni 2011)

Hi,

das ist natürlich ärgerlich und tut mir Leid für dich.

Bzgl. der angsprochenen Verfremdung. Inwiefern hast du den Rahmen verfremdet? Ist das Original noch zu erkennen? Falls nein, denke ich, dann bist du aus dem Schneider.
In jedem Fall würde ich beim Rahmenanbieter den Rahmen nachkaufen.

Falls die Verfremdung nicht entsprechend groß war (nur leichte Farbänderungen) sieht es schon etwas anders aus. Vielleicht kannst du ja ein Entschuldigungsschreiben dann aufschreiben und mit ihm vereinbaren, dass du eine rößere Sammlung von Rahmen im Wert von vllt. 50 EUR bei ihm kaufst.

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob der Rahmen nicht in einer Bildersammlungs-CD drauf ist. Dann kannst du ggf. den über mich verwenden. Kannst mir eine PN mit Bilderlink schicken, dann schau ich mal, ob der bei mir dabei ist.

Ansonsten - tja, was soll ich da noch sagen, folge dem Rat von smileyml

Viele Glück!


----------



## Leola13 (16. Juni 2011)

Hai,

@ kalterjava

Da habe ich mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. Der Anbieter handelt nicht mit Rahmen im digitalen Sinn, sondern mit "echten" Bilderrahmen und ich habe ein Produktfoto verwendet.
Als Berechnungsgrundlage nimmt er den realen Verkaufspreis des echten Bilderrahmens.

@smileyml

Danke für den Link.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## kalterjava (16. Juni 2011)

Ah OK. Naja, ich denke da immer gleich an die digitalen Sachen 
Wg. der Berechnungsgrundlage - bekommst du dann wenigstens den echten Rahmen für das Geld?
Ich erinnere mich an einen Artikel, als jmd. ein Hamburger-Foto für seinen Imbiss verwendet hat und dafür so um die 700 EUR bezahlen musste.

Vielleicht kannst du ihm auch eine Gegenleistung anbieten - etwas programmieren oder etwas im Design-Bereich. Aber wer so handelt, ist wohl nur auf das Geld aus...


----------



## ink (18. Juni 2011)

Moin
Um nochmal grundsätzlich etwas dazu zu sagen:
Es ist unerheblich ob Bilder für den privaten oder gewerblichen Gebrauch genutzt werden, Urheberrecht bleibt Urheberrecht.
Bei Fotos gilt der als Urheber, der den Auslöser gedrückt hat.

Schwammig wird es mit der Schöpfungshöhe, dh ein Bild wird soweit veränndert dass der eigene Anteil schwerer wiegt als das Original, wobei man da ebenso die Bearbeitungsrechte beachten muss.

In den meisten Fällen ist es einfacher den Urheber anzuschreiben, gegen Link oder Nennung im Impressum die Nutzung anzufragen.

Ebenfalls gelten die gängigen Bilddatenbanken als gute Anlaufstation, da 1,20 Euro im Kauf besser sind als Hunderte von Euro Strafe.

Und ich finde es weiterhin unverschämt Bilder zu "klauen" und ohne Nennung oder sonstige Gegenleistung zu verwenden.
Es ist und bleibt eine Straftat.

LG


----------



## Marku (14. Juli 2012)

Bei Musik, wird das Urheberecht auch sehr häufig diskutiert bei Samples zum Beispiel, meine Meinung ist es erst problematisch sobald damit erstens richtig Geld gemacht wird und Gleichzeitig natürlich mehrere Tausend Leute die Sachen hören, bzw. sehen, bis dahin würde ich mir darüber nicht all zuviele Gedanke machen.


----------



## ikosaeder (14. Juli 2012)

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt nehmen. Das du das Bild auf deine Webseite gesetzt hast, war nicht in Ordnung, aber die Berechnung des fiktiven Schadens ist nicht in Ordnung. Er kann afaik nur den Schaden des digitalen Bildes geltend machen und der dürfte, da er nicht mit digitalen Bildern handelt ziemlich klein ausfallen. Das Bild entfernen ist auf jeden Fall Pflicht.


----------



## sheel (14. Juli 2012)

Hinweis: Der Beitrag ist über ein Jahr alt.


----------



## Nicoo (26. September 2012)

Hallo Leola13,

um auf der sicheren Seite zu stehen, würde ich beim Urheber nach einer schriftlichen Erlaubnis fragen. 


Gruss
Nico


----------

